# Size/Weight Estimate?



## threefsh

Can you estimate a puppy's full-grown size when they are young? Our Riley is 13lbs @ 10 weeks. Her breeder thinks she will be on the slim side around the mid 40lbs range, but I was wondering if there is any way we can make an estimated guess at it. How big were your dogs at 10 weeks and how heavy are they now?


----------



## tanners_mama

Tanner was 12lbs at 12 weeks and now he is 35lbs at 18 weeks. 6 weeks later & almost triple the size.... hey you never know!


----------



## harrigab

Ruby was 13lbs at 10 weeks iirc, she's 4.5 months old now and weighs 28lbs and stands 18.5 inches at the shoulder


----------



## Big Rick

Scarlet was 11 lbs at 8 weeks and now, at 2 yrs, is 78 lbs.

Dexter was 9 lbs at 8 weeks and now, at almost 3 yrs, is 75 lbs


----------



## Evelyn

Chili was 18lbs at 11 weeks and now at one years old he is 61lbs


----------



## kristen

Odin's weight so far:

9 weeks: 12 lbs
10 weeks: 12.5 lbs
12 weeks: 15 lbs

We have to head to the vet this week for shots (he's 14 weeks) and he's grown a ton. Curious to see what the scale says.


----------



## pippa31

We were just at the vet this week and Pippa (5 1/2 months) is 32 pounds! We are excited to see where she will end up....


----------



## Cavedog

Dax was 12 lbs. at 11 weeks and is now 50 lbs at 18 months.

An excellent chart was compiled by one of the forum members for his dog Bohdi.

http://www.ophale.com/bodhi_tales/?tag=growth-chart


----------



## threefsh

Thanks for all the input!

We just weighed Riley and it looks like she may have already gained another 2lbs... is that possible??? I've never had a big dog before, so this rate of growth is crazy fast for me!


----------



## mswhipple

I think it would be pretty hard to estimate their adult size with great accuracy, but of course, you can tell a lot by looking at the parents. (Same with people!)

threefsh, the term "big dog" is relative. I used to think Willie was a big boy at 70 lbs. I have a neighbor whose dog gets loose fairly often. I always snap a leash on him, put him in the car and take him home... but first, I let him into Willie's back yard and they have a good romp together! This dog's name is "Sonic", he's a male German Shepherd, and he must weigh 120 lbs. Now THAT'S a big dog! Next to Sonic, Willie looks positively petite. ;D They are friends, though.


----------



## threefsh

120lbs?!? That's more than I weigh! 

I come from a family where we mostly had dogs under 10lbs... so anything above 40lbs is a big dog for me!


----------



## mswhipple

threefsh, I understand. I'm not a very large person myself. But I have had at least one dog all of my adult life (which is a pretty long time), so I am very comfortable around dogs, and they seem to know it.

I found your comment about 10 lb. dogs kind of cute, really. To me, anything UNDER 40 lbs. isn't even a dog. HA-Ha-ha! Just kidding... No offense. But seriously, I've never had a dog that weighed less than 40 lbs. 

Sonic the German Shepherd is a magnificent animal. He's young and strong, and you wouldn't believe how nice he walks on a leash! It's like a dream. He's intimidating to look at, but really very gentle. Willie enjoys the friendship, too. (I wish Willie was that good on a leash.)


----------



## goodharborLuna

Our Vizsla is 11months old and she weighs 38pounds. She probably won't go past 45 if that. The whole litter is on the small size acrording to the breeder. Mother Jasmine Sullivan weights 60 pounds and Father Vangaurd's Reco weights 45 pounds. I am glad to have her on the smaller size. Enjoy!


----------



## datacan

That's very interesting our German Shepherd dog was 87 pounds. And that's considered overweight. 
Average for GSD is 65-85 lbs and height is 22 - 26 inch at shoulder. Depends where you look but 90 lbs is max.
The size difference is remarkable. They look big and scary because of the fur and long bushy tail. Lovely dogs.

A Vizsla with as much fur would look similar.

Our V.(intact male) at 9 months is 48 lbs. Still pees like a girl


----------



## mswhipple

Well, I guess it is possible that I have exaggerated a little. ;D 

Sonic LOOKS that big, but maybe he is only about 100 lbs. The only dog I have ever seen that was any bigger was at the Detroit Kennel Club Dog Show, and it was a Mastiff of some sort. HUGE! Just amazing! The Newfoundland is another pretty big dog.


----------



## datacan

Not far form us lives a Black Russian terrier. 11 year old, huge dog, intact and weighs over 150 lbs. Every time we meet the owner is wondering how it can tollerate our 9 month old intact V boy. In reality our Sam's tail is in between the legs every time they meet. 
http://www.dogsgossip.com/black-russian-terrier.html


----------



## mswhipple

WOW!! That IS a big dog! And while I can appreciate a nice-looking dog of almost any breed, I sure wouldn't want the grooming chores required for a breed like the Black Russian terrier. 

threefsh, aren't you glad that your Riley is a baby Vizsla (one of the easiest dogs to groom)?? I just love how easy it is to keep Willie looking handsome.


----------



## kristen

Odin just got weighed at 14 weeks, and is up to 20lbs. So he gained 5 lbs in 2 weeks. And the vet told us he was too skinny and to up his food!


----------



## threefsh

Just weighed Ri this morning and she is @ 16lbs. :-o She will be 12 weeks on Monday. 

She looks so thin to me and I have to sit next to her when she eats otherwise she's not interested. Any tips to encourage her to eat by herself? I've been supplementing her diet with cooked eggs, carrots, and last night she tried pumpkin for the first time (freshly roasted!).

Does she look thin to you guys, or am I just worrying too much?


----------



## harrigab

worrying too much I'd say , Ruby can't keep shape and grow at times.


----------



## redrover

Not too thin, I don't think. Puppies grow kind of funny--it's not this nice, all-over growth. They'll shoot up and be super-skinny, then they'll fill out. Then they'll shoot back up again. Over and over. It's mildly amusing to see how out of proportion they are! 

These are rough estimates of Jasper's weights when he was younger. I know he was about 8lbs when he came home at 8 weeks. We went to the vet every 2 weeks for all his jabs, and he'd gain about 4 pounds each time, which the vet said was typical for a dog his size. So:

8 weeks: 8lbs
10 weeks: 12lbs
12 weeks: 16lbs
14 weeks: 20lbs
15 weeks: 21-22lbs (He got that jab a little early, since he had to go in for something unrelated.)

After that period of rapid growth, he sort of tapered off. He's currently 10.5 months and is somewhere between 45 and 50lbs. He seems to be keeping pace with his brother, which the breeder kept, and she is estimating him to end up being 55lbs as a mature adult.


----------



## mswhipple

OMG! I love that photo of Riley... What a sweet, sweet puppy! 

Well, she doesn't look over-weight, that's for sure, but I wouldn't say too skinny, either (at least not from that angle). It sounds like you are doing everything right, threefsh. Just relax and enjoy her puppyhood. She is soooo cute!!


----------



## dcteague

Our neighbor down the street has an Irish Wolfhound. At a year old, it weighs 175lbs. When we drive by, I always tell my kids to look at the miniature horse! Very gentle dog, but huge - it is as tall as my 10 year old daughter.

We just weighed little Atticus this morning at 11 weeks, and he's up to 18.4lbs. He doesn't look overweight to me - just loves to play, sleep, poop and pee - and sit in our laps all the time.


----------



## threefsh

@ 13 weeks she was 17lbs, but as of this morning (14 week birthday!) she has shot up to 19lbs! I think she was a little light due to the UTI messing with her appetite. We went on her first Vizsla walk yesterday and the other owners thought she was going to be big due to her large paws. *fingers crossed* that she stays under 50lbs!


----------

